# Aspen sticks



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Aspen sticks. Aspen is light and makes a goog walking stick. It is easy to carve and finishes well. Aspen can worp during drying. Bunddling 3 or 4 with a dry straight stick. will help. Unfinished it is vulnerable to bugs and rot over time. I have made a lot of them and to my knowledge there have not been any issues. Here are some of the aspen sticks I have done


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Those are amazing, Randy. I've never tried aspen, always thought it too light, but I might have to give it a shot. It usually ends up as pulp for the paper mills here.


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

I have never tried Aspen, but those are beautiful.


----------

